# ارجو المساعده في تعريف هندسة اتصالات وملاحه جويه



## محمدعبدالله العمري (25 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,اخواني واخواتي اعضاء هذا الملتقى الكريم يشرفني ويسعدني التواجد بين هذه النخبه الفاضله من المهندسين والمهندسات وان شالله اكون بينكم كالاخ البار ,اخواني واخواتي ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الاجابه عن هذا السؤال ((ماذا تعرف عن هندسة الاتصالات والملاحه الجويه)) وذلك للاهميه:11::11::11:
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

اخوكم محمدالعمري


----------

